# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في التشريعات العربية >  مصر : مشروع قانون مكافحة الإرهاب،

## هيثم الفقى

يناقش مجلس الوزراء خلال الأسابيع المقبلة مسودة مشروع قانون مكافحة الإرهاب، الذي تم إعداده، تمهيدا لعرضه علي البرلمان خلال الدورة البرلمانية الحالية قبل انتهاء العمل بقانون الطوارئ في ٣١ مايو الحالي.

وتضمنت المسودة، التي من المقرر مراجعتها من قبل الحزب والحكومة لإعداد المشروع النهائي، وحصلت «المصري اليوم» علي نسخة منها، عدة أبواب تنشر «المصري اليوم» منها ١٥ مادة نصا تتضمن تعريفاً للجريمة الإرهابية، استمد من المادة ٨٦ من قانون العقوبات بعد إضافة صور الإرهاب الجديد، كما أفرد أحكاما خاصة للجريمة الإرهابية من حيث الاشتراك فيها «الاتفاق ـ التحريض ـ المساعدة» بالإضافة إلي التعامة مع تمويل الإرهاب، باعتباره قضية حيوية وتحديد أركان الجريمة الإرهابية.

ومن المتوقع أن تشمل المواد الأخري لمشروع القانون تنظيم عملية منح مأموري الضبط القضائي سلطات استثنائية في القبض والاحتجاز دون أمر قضائي مسبق، وتنظيم الإجراءات الاستثنائية في تفتيش المساكن عند قيام حالة الخطورة وتنظيم محاكمة الإرهابيين من خلال تشكيل دوائر متخصصة لنظر الجرائم الإرهابية، وتنظيم التعاون الجنائي الدولي في مكافحة الإرهاب.

الباب الأول ..أحكام عامة

مادة (١)

يقصد بالعمل الإرهابي كل استخدام للقوة أو العنف أو التلويح باستخدامه، وكل تهديد أو ترويع أو تخويف، يلجأ إليه الإرهابي، أو المنظمة الإرهابية بهدف الإخلال بالنظام العام أو تعريض سلامة المجتمع أو مصالحه أو أمنه أو أمن المجتمع الدولي للخطر، إذا كان من شأنه إيذاء الأشخاص أو ترويعهم أو تخويفهم أو إلقاء الرعب بينهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حرياتهم أو حقوقهم العامة أو أمنهم للخطر، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة، أو الموارد الطبيعية أو الآثار أو بالأموال أو بالمباني أو بالأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها، أو منع أو عرقلة ممارسة السلطات العامة التشريعية أو التنفيذية أو القضائية أو مصالح الحكومة أو الوحدات المحلية، أو البعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصلية، أو المنظمات والهيئات الإقليمية والدولية في مصر من ممارسة كل أو بعض أوجه نشاطها، أو منع أو عرقلة قيام دور العبادة أو مؤسسات ومعاهد العلم بأعمالها، أو تعطيل تطبيق أي من أحكام الدستور أو القوانين أو اللوائح، وكذلك كل سلوك يرتكب بهدف الإضرار بالاتصالات أو بالنظم المعلوماتية أو بالنظم المالية أو البنكية، أو بالاقتصاد الوطني أو بمخزون الطاقة أو بالمخزون الأمني من السلع والمواد الغذائية والمياه أو بالخدمات الطبية في الكوارث والأزمات.

مادة (٢)

تعتبر جريمة إرهابية، كل عمل إرهابي من الأعمال المنصوص عليها في المادة (١) من هذا القانون، وكل جريمة منصوص عليها فيه، وكذلك كل جريمة منصوص عليها في قانون العقوبات أو في أي قانون آخر، إذا ارتكبت بوسيلة من وسائل الإرهاب بقصد تحقيق أحد أهدافه المبينة في المادة المذكورة.

مادة (٣)

في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، والأحكام الخاصة بالجرائم الإرهابية، يقصد بكل عبارة من العبارات التالية المعني المبين قرينها: 

أـ المنظمة الإرهابية: الجماعة المؤلفة من ثلاثة أشخاص علي الأقل بهدف ارتكاب واحدة أو أكثر من الجرائم الإرهابية.

ب ـ الإرهابي: الشخص الطبيعي الذي يرتكب أو يحاول عمدا ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية بأي وسيلة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة، أو يشترك في هذه الجريمة أو يساهم في منظمة إرهابية.

ج ـ تمويل الإرهاب: كل جمع أو إمداد بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر بأموال أو أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مفرقعات أو مهمات أو آلات أو معلومات أو غيرها بقصد استخدامها أو مع العلم بأنها ستستخدم كلها أو بعضها في ارتكاب أي جريمة إرهابية أو من قبل شخص إرهابي أو منظمة إرهابية.

دـ الأموال: العملة الوطنية والعملات الأجنبية، والأوراق المالية والأوراق التجارية، وكل ذي قيمة من عقار أو منقول مادي أو معنوي، وجميع الحقوق المتعلقة بأي منها، والصكوك والمحررات المثبتة لكل ما تقدم بما في ذلك الإلكترونية والرقمية.

هـ ـ الأسلحة التقليدية: الأسلحة والذخائر والمفرقعات المحظور حيازتها أو إحرازها.

وـ الأسلحة غير التقليدية: الأسلحة والمواد النووية والكيماوية والبيولوجية.

زـ تجميد الأموال: حظر تحويل الأموال أو تغيير صورتها أو نقلها أو التصرف فيها لفترة مؤقتة.

ح ـ التحفظ علي الأموال: حظر تحويل الأموال أو تغيير صورتها أو التصرف فيها طوال مدة سريان التحفظ.

ط ـ المصادرة: الحرمان الدائم من الأموال وانتقال ملكيتها إلي الدولة.

مادة (٤)

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المواد ١و٢و٣و٤ من قانون العقوبات، تسري أحكام هذا القانون، علي كل من ارتكب جريمة إرهابية خارج مصر إذا كان من شأنها أو الهدف منها:

أـ إلحاق الضرر بأي من مواطنيها أو بأي من مصالحها في الداخل أو في الخارج، أو بأي من ممتلكاتها، أو مقار ومكاتب بعثاتها الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية أو مؤسساتها أو فروع مؤسساتها في الخارج.

ب ـ حمل الدولة أو أي من سلطاتها أو مؤسساتها علي القيام بعمل أو الامتناع عنه.

ج ـ إلحاق الضرر بأي من المنظمات أو الهيئات الدولية أو الإقليمية لدي مباشرتها لأوجه نشاطها الإنسانية.

مادة (٥)

يعتبر الشروع في أي من الجنايات والجنح في الجرائم الإرهابية جريمة، معاقبا عليها بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.

مادة (٦)

يعتبر التحريض علي ارتكاب الجريمة الإرهابية التي لم تقع بناء عليه، جريمة معاقبا عليها بالعقوبات المقررة لها، سواء كان التحريض موجها لشخص محدد أو جماعة معينة أو كان تحريضا عاما، بأي وسيلة من الوسائل علنية أو غير علنية.

كما يعتبر الاتفاق علي ارتكاب الجريمة الإرهابية التي لم تقع، أو المساعدة فيها، جريمة معاقبا عليها بالعقوبة المقررة لها.

مادة (٧)

لا تنقضي الدعوي الجنائية في الجرائم الإرهابية ولا تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها فيها بمضي المدة.

مادة (٨)

لا تسري علي مباشرة سلطة التحقيق وتحريك ورفع الدعوي الجنائية في الجرائم الإرهابية أحكام الشكوي أو الطلب المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية أو في أي قانون آخر.

ثانيا: الجرائم الإرهابية

مادة (٩)

يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار منظمة إرهابية، أو تولي زعامة أو قيادة فيها.

وتقضي المحكمة في الحكم الصادر بالإدانة بحل المنظمة وإغلاق أمكنتها.

ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأموال والأمتعة والأسلحة والأدوات والمستندات والأوراق وغيرها، مما يكون قد استعمل أو أعد لاستعماله في الجرائم الإرهابية، أو في اجتماعات المنظمة.

كما تقضي المحكمة بمصادرة الأموال المتحصلة من الجرائم الإرهابية، أو المخصصة للصرف منها علي المنظمة.

مادة (١٠)

يعاقب بالسجن كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار، علي خلاف أحكام القانون، جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو جماعة أو عصابة، يكون الغرض منها الدعوة بأي وسيلة إلي تعطيل أحكام الدستور أو القوانين أو منع إحدي مؤسسات الدولة أو إحدي السلطات العامة من ممارسة أعمالها أو مقاومة هذه السلطات، أو الاعتداء علي الحرية الشخصية للمواطن أو غيرها من الحريات أو الحقوق العامة التي كفلها الدستور والقانون، أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية، أو أمدها بمعونات مادية أو مالية مع علمه بالغرض الذي تدعو إليه.

ويعاقب بالسجن كل من انضم إلي إحدي الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو الجماعات أو العصابات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة، أو شارك فيها بأي صورة مع علمه بأغراضها.

مادة (١١)

يعاقب بالسجن كل من انضم إلي منظمة إرهابية أو شارك فيها بأي صورة مع علمه بأغراضها.

وتكون العقوبة السجن المشدد الذي لا تقل مدته عن عشر سنوات إذا تلقي الجاني تدريبات عسكرية أو أمنية أو تقنية لدي منظمة إرهابية، أو كان من أفراد القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو الأمن الحاليين أو السابقين.

مادة (١٢)

يعاقب بالسجن المشدد الذي لا تقل مدته عن عشر سنوات كل من أكره أو حمل شخصا علي المشاركة أو الانضمام إلي منظمة إرهابية أو لمنعه من الانفصال عنها.

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا كان الجاني عضوا بمنظمة إرهابية.

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا ترتب علي فعل الجاني موت شخص.

مادة (١٣)

يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت أو المؤبد كل من قام بتمويل إرهابي أو منظمة إرهابية أو عمل إرهابي.

ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من قدم لرؤساء أو مديري أو أعضاء إحدي المنظمات الإرهابية أو لإرهابي سكنا أو مأوي أو مكانا للتخفي فيه أو لاستخدامه في الاجتماعات أو لإعداد الأعمال الإرهابية أو غير ذلك من التسهيلات مع علمه بالغرض الذي يستخدم فيه السكن أو المأوي أو المكان أو التسهيلات.

ويحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة الأموال والأشياء محل الجريمة، كما تقضي المحكمة بمصادرة متحصلات الجريمة، أو ممتلكات تعادل قيمتها إذا كانت المتحصلات قد حولت أو بدلت جزئيا أو كليا أو اختلطت بممتلكات أخري اكتسبت من مصادر مشروعة.

مادة (١٤)

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المشدد كل من قام بتدريب شخص أو أكثر علي صنع أو استعمال الأسلحة التقليدية أو غير التقليدية أو وسائل الاتصال السلكية أو اللاسلكية أو الإلكترونية أو أي وسيلة اتصال أخري، أو علمه فنونا حربية أو أساليب قتالية أيا كانت بقصد الاستعانة به لتنفيذ عمل إرهابي.

ويعاقب بالسجن كل من تلقي التدريب المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة مع علمه والغرض منه.

مادة (١٥)

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المشدد كل من دخل مقر إحدي البعثات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية أو مقر إحدي الهيئات والمنظمات الدولية في الدولة عنوة أو بمقاومة السلطات المختصة فيها بهدف ارتكاب عمل إرهابي.

ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من يلجأ إلي العنف لتنفيذ هجوم علي المكاتب الرسمية أو السكن الخاص أو وسائل الانتقال لشخص يتمتع بحماية دولية، إذا كان من شأن هذا الهجوم أن يعرض سلامته أو حريته للخطر، وكذلك كل من يهدد 

بارتكاب هذا الفعل.

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا وقع الفعل باستعمال السلاح أو من أكثر من شخص.

فإذا ترتب علي الفعل وفاة شخص كانت العقوبة الإعدام

----------


## نور زيدان

شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع

----------

